# VirtualBox Error



## CodeBlock (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm getting an error when I try to start VirtualBox:


```
[/home/ricky]$ VirtualBox
VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed:
Shared object "libdl.so.2" not found, required by "libQtCore.so.4"
```

I have tried reinstalling devel/qt4-corelib and emulators/virtualbox to no avail. I'm out of ideas. I've been getting this for some time and never asked about it, but I'd like to get it fixed as VirtualBox worked nicely for me in the past.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2009)

As far as I can see, libdl.so.2 is part of the linux-base (fc[4|6] & f[7|8|9|10]) ports, with the library ending up as:


```
/usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2 -> libdl-2.9.so
```
(that's on linux-base-f10)


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 11, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> As far as I can see, libdl.so.2 is part of the linux-base (fc[4|6] & f[7|8|9|10]) ports, with the library ending up as:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



VirtualBox doesn't require linux compat, does it? :O
Also:


```
[/home/ricky]$ locate libdl | grep so
/usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl-2.9.so
/usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2
/usr/local/lib/plugins/designer/libdlgplugin.so
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> VirtualBox doesn't require linux compat, does it? :O



No, but it's not VirtualBox that's complaining about it, it's libQtCore, though that one doesn't require linux-base (run/build) either 
I _did_ run a search across all pkg-plist files in the ports tree, and the library only showed up in linux-base ... whatever that means.


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 11, 2009)

, it used to work, and the part that really stinks is that I don't know when it stopped, or else I would just undo the change/upgrade. Any other ideas, or ports that I should recompile, or..anything?


----------

